# Awkward around girls



## Big M

Every single pretty girl/girl who I meet I see as a potential girlfriend. This always make me act weird/awkward around them because of this way of thinking. I realise that if you get on with a girl you could just end up being good friends; and than from there maybe a relationship will form. But I don't have many female friends because I always view them as a potential girlfriend. Whenever I'm in their presence its like I cant view them as just normal people. 

Can anyone relate to this?


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Yeah I'm like this.


----------



## Sleepaddict

You're not alone, I never thought of it like this but you made me realise that's exactly the way I am too. It's sad because I don't have a problem talking to girls I don't see as a potential girlfriend. Well to be honest a lot of the time I know that I could never go out with them and I still get nervous, so I guess it's just when I'm talking to attractive girls.


----------



## daniel1989

Don't look at them that way just speak to them normally.


----------



## Ryanne

I'm the same (except I'm girl, and I see guys that way). I haven't had a proper boyfriend because of it. I just get too anxious with guys I'm attracted to.


----------



## Rocklee96

Every time I am around an attractive girl I just freeze up and can barely say a word. Whenever I actually do say anything, I say the stupidest **** and beat myself up over it for the rest of the day.


----------



## Xlostcausekid13

Rocklee96 said:


> Every time I am around an attractive girl I just freeze up and can barely say a word. Whenever I actually do say anything, I say the stupidest **** and beat myself up over it for the rest of the day.


oh me too. or if they say something to me ill just completely forget it because im so focused on not screwing it up which i always do anyway...


----------



## Rocklee96

Xlostcausekid13 said:


> oh me too. or if they say something to me ill just completely forget it because im so focused on not screwing it up which i always do anyway...


Yeah, I tend to over think everything I say around people I am not comfortable with and when an attractive girl actually talks to me, I'm too wrapped up in thought and just blurt random crap out.


----------



## Nighty

Rocklee96 said:


> Every time I am around an attractive girl I just freeze up and can barely say a word. Whenever I actually do say anything, I say the stupidest **** and beat myself up over it for the rest of the day.


yah thats the way i am too


----------



## EvanLP

I am like a lot of you here. Since my freshmen year of high school (I'm a Junior now) I've had different girls become interested in me and I feel the same way. But I always avoid them because of how stupid I get around them. Eventually they might think I'm not interested because I don't go up and talk to them, I wait for them to talk to me. I hate this because if a girl talks to me, it pretty much makes my day.


----------



## thatguy95

EvanLP said:


> I am like a lot of you here. Since my freshmen year of high school (I'm a Junior now) I've had different girls become interested in me and I feel the same way. But I always avoid them because of how stupid I get around them. Eventually they might think I'm not interested because I don't go up and talk to them, I wait for them to talk to me. I hate this because if a girl talks to me, it pretty much makes my day.


This happens to me. Its wierd because I dont even have to like them but I still get akward and still avoid them.


----------



## Popularity

ha, I just think there's no way they'd ever be interested in me so i'm just as socially awkward i would be with anyone else. well, i guess when they show a little interest it can get worse. i'll just make boring small talk or get nervous.


----------



## domi8888

welcome to the club!  some girls i'm fine talking to and other well...i come of as a weirdo


----------



## sammi179

I do the exact same thing when it comes to guys. I get so nervous because in my head I think what if I get close to them now, screw up, and then later in life I see them again, like them, and I already messed up my chances with them. So basically some guy walks down the hallway, I see him somewhat attractive, and everything starts going through my head. I don't know how to change it.:|


----------



## hulaa

Ditto. Im exactly the same.
If i just see a girl in passing im fine, but once i speak to them and the conversation goes ok, then i become so awkward around them. 
Its like i dont want to mess things up, or im thinking, shes starting to like me and i feel like ill screw things up the next time.. And i always do.
Its so horrible, i just totally freeze up and make them feel so uncomfortable, they usually try to avoid me after that.
I think its true like what the OP said, i just start to see them as potential girlfriends,
I read somewhere its because we (as socailly anxious people) put too much emphasis on other peoples reactions. Like if someones nice to you or you get along with someonoe, you feel good and if someones a bit off with you, you feel bad about yourself.


----------



## Joe

I go to an all boys school so ive not even talked to a girl in 4 years :/ If its worse than what im like normally then im completely messed up for life, but I wouldn't have a girlfriend till I felt happy with myself anyway, which probably won't happen.


----------



## Black Star

I really liked this one girl, and she made me feel _different_. She killed any confidence I had everytime she walked by and it hurt everytime she glanced at me.

Just earlier today, I talked to her, and it was not some dramatic nightmare where a girl kills me with her sorcery or whatever lol.

I just try to remember that she is just as shy as me, so she probably doesn't mean to seem "cold." She actually responded fairly well today, and I felt far better than usual.

Before, I was frozen and muted. After that and before today, I was able to make small jokes. Today, I was actually able to _hold a conversation_.

Always growing, never stopping.


----------



## Help please

That fits me so well


----------



## montego

same here, but i just cant talk to girls. i wonder if i will be lonely forever :/


----------



## GenoWhirl

I'm like that around any one I'm unfamiliar with let alone the opposite gender.


----------



## UKSocialAnxietySufferer

Yeah i'm kinda like this, I do have 1 close female friend and another kind of close female friend (I view both of these as potential girlfriends but i've accepted it's not going to happen) and alot of other girls that i've at least talked to i think of them as potential girlfriends.


----------



## mezzoforte

Big M said:


> Every single pretty girl/girl who I meet I see as a potential girlfriend. This always make me act weird/awkward around them because of this way of thinking. I realise that if you get on with a girl you could just end up being good friends; and than from there maybe a relationship will form. But I don't have many female friends because I always view them as a potential girlfriend. Whenever I'm in their presence its like I cant view them as just normal people.
> 
> Can anyone relate to this?


Yeah, I'm the same way with guys.


----------



## abstractdreamer

I'm awkward around guys


----------



## RUFB2327

Well, I'm awkward around men and women, but it is worse around women. It's not even just the ones that I'm attracted too, it's all of them.


----------



## Rixy

Don't put the opposite gender up on a pedestal. They're just regular people at the end of the day. The more members of the opposite sex you interact with, the more you'll become familiar with them, and you won't view them as potential partners as much. That's how it worked for me anyway.


----------



## Black Star

Rocklee96 said:


> Every time I am around an attractive girl I just freeze up and can barely say a word. Whenever I actually do say anything, I say the stupidest **** and beat myself up over it for the rest of the day.


The exact same thing happened to me once! The girl thought I was a creep. My final card was writing "You're beautiful" in Chinese ('cause she was Chinese) on a peice of paper and putting it on her desk at school. She rejected me.

Because she rejected me, I no longer LIKE her; I LOVE her for making me stronger and able to realise rejection is not so scary afterall.

Isn't that ironic?


----------



## KMK420

Not really a problem for me because my self asteem is so low I can never picture them going out with me. Sad I know.


----------



## rapidfox1

I too am awkward around girls.


----------



## Rossy

Sometimes I am other times I am fine.


----------



## royal

Yup haha


----------



## captainpakko

i'm the same way with guys = =). i always start to think "what if" and i imagine what a friendship with this person could possibly lead to. i can still talk to them but i'm uptight, restrained and not myself in a way that's probably noticeably awkward. i don't really have any guy friends :/.


----------

